# Different FPS for stream and recording + Show bitrate



## Roboserg (May 30, 2015)

1. So now we can encode at different resolutions / presets for the stream and local recordings. Thats awesome, thank you so that. One thing is missing though - custom framerate for both. I'd like to stream with 30fps, but record with 45/60. Any chance this will be implemented?

2. Another thing is, it would be VERY helpful, to see the current bitrate for the stream and recording as well. This was showed in OBS, but in MP it doesnt show you the current bitrate.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Different FPS for streaming/recording isn't something I'm too interested in at the moment.

As for the second, I agree, I'll fix it whenever I get around to revamping the status bar.


----------



## GetBant (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Jim, I've just moved over to Studio and I am loving what you've been doing with it.
I use obs for streaming and saving the streams to edit for my youtube channel but I found that streaming would mean that the quality of the video on my channel suffered, 
The reason for this is I can't stream at a better quality such as 1080p60 because my connection can't handle 1080p, so with obs studio doing different stream/record settings I'm able to do this. However I'd like to backup what Roboserg is asking

I'd like to be able to capture in 1080p60 to my computer for editing and youtube while streaming in 720p30 for twitch.

Thank you


----------



## VanDuits (Jun 11, 2016)

it´s very simple to do. run a 2nd instance of OBSS with another profile. then you can set your fps 30 for streaming and 60 for recording


----------



## Misteralex007 (Jun 11, 2016)

VanDuits you can because you don't use webcam or capture device like a avermedia or something else.
But as far i'm concerned, i can do this, because a webcam can be use by one and only one instance (skype or OBS or any other software). That's why i would like to be able to record in 1080p 60 FPS while we stream 1080p 30 FPS as Roboserg and GetBant ask.


----------



## Compufreak (Jun 25, 2016)

I also really would love this feature. I stream at 720p30 and it would be great to be able to record 1080p60 for my youtube-channel :>


----------



## khades (Jul 30, 2016)

i do want to record 60fps fullhd streams while streaming 30fps, since there's good nvenc/quicksync support


----------



## dmassive (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi! Different FPS for Streaming / Recording is useful for people with very poor connection. I think it will be a nice feature. Thanks.


----------



## PrinceVinc (Feb 23, 2017)

May be an old thread but I +1 this. Would be really helpful.


----------



## ksigwyatt (Sep 29, 2021)

@Jim I'd also like to +1 Different FPS for streaming/recording.

May yet still not be something worth adding but it's something that I'd use regularly if it was a feature.


----------

